# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  INFINITY BEST 1.24.1 . Some major fixes

## gsm4maroc

*Infinity best 1.24.1*  *
- Some major fixes on server side and sw-side for SL3 unlocking*    
First make sure u have Installed  BEST 1.24  
how to Run 
  Quote:
     Download and extract in BEST folder
C:\InfinityBox\BEST       
link to Download
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Br 
Infinity Team

----------


## hassan riach

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------

